# VK - New Stock 2 - October



## Gizmo (28/10/16)

New Stock:

Twisted Messes Styled RDA2 Lite Red
Virus Styled RDA
Thanatos Styled RDA
Reckless Styled RDA
Pro-to Styled RTA
Vape Tweezers V8
Taifun GT3 Styled RTA
Petri 24mm Styled RTA

Restocks:
TFV8 Resin Drip Tips
Plato 170 Side Cutters
SuperHero Battery Wraps

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html​


----------



## Stosta (31/10/16)

Some really nice things here! Do any of the new RDA's come in black?


----------



## RichJB (31/10/16)

Ooh, count me in for a Virus clone. Love the idea of that dripper but nobody has imported the original and I don't do overseas ordering. So I'll grab me a clone and check it out. If you can get a Gear clone, that would be ace too.


----------



## Stosta (1/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Some really nice things here! Do any of the new RDA's come in black?



@Stroodlepuff or @Gizmo , and help on this?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/16)

Will have to check @Stosta will let you know soon as I get into the office 

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/16)

@Stosta only the Dota comes in black, the rest are all SS

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

